# bow hunters



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

what type of bow do you have? :jammin:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

mathews swichback


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

is the parker buckshot a good bow?


----------



## carbon_kid (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a browning micro eclipes.

George its me Kody Grandalen.


----------



## coonboy256 (Sep 14, 2007)

i have a golden eagle youth model but im not sure what the name is


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

martin jaguar


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

2005 pse bruin


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Browning Rage


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Browning Rage


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Parker Buck Hunter and an old Oneida Eagle


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i got a few fish killing bows
oneida osprey
pse polaris
pse thunderbolt
proline cyclone
golden eagle


----------



## SoMNhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

mathews outback with yhe whole 9 yards shooting goldtips


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Micro Adrenaline set at the highest it goes (50 lbs.) and Gold Tip XT hunter arrows tipped with muzzy broadheads. I'm going to get a new bow next summer but I havent decided on one yet.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a Parker Buckhunter XP


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Hoyt ultra Tech
- 28 inch draw
- 60-70 pound
- Bearclaw quiver
- Beaman ICS hunter arrows with Blazer Vanes
- Tru-glo 5 pin sight
- Whisker Biscuit
- Rage 2 blade broadheads


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

PSE Fitzgerald


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

browning micro adrenaline, good youth bow but i am starting to outgrow it.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fred Bear.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

browning x cell
hoyt super hawk


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Browning Mirage, OLD i think like '94 or so
gloden eagle


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm about to buy a Mattews Resin 6.5 i'm gonna love that 340fps plus


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

couple of my buddies have matthews and hate them. supposably they have weak limbs but thats just what I heard


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

well they got lifetime warranties so if they do i'll get my money back


----------



## benellishooter (Feb 3, 2009)

hoyt lazertec


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

2009 Diamond Razor Edge. shooting carbon express rebel arrows. set at 53 lbs and zips arrows.


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

parker buck hunter XP


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

09 Diamond Razor Edge shooting Beeman arrows with 100 gr. 3-blade Muzzys....set at 45


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

pse spyder


----------

